

Augmented (hyper)Reality. - speek
http://vimeo.com/8569187

======
Swizec
If advertising becomes that prevalent in day to day life, somebody please
shoot me.

Not to say there's anything wrong with ads, but please, not all over my
cupboards. I like my kitchen the way it is. Thanks.

~~~
speek
I think the point of that was to show that users would get paid for looking at
ads (when he turns down the ad level, there was a little thing that said
"Balance" on it).

